# Which chino would you choose?



## the man (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi all,

I usually read the threads and don't post but I have a little dilemma. I need new pants because my chinos are too baggy and "loose fitting." I was looking around for cheap slim fit khakis and I found these from American Eagle.

https://www.ae.com/web/browse/produ...220_273&catId=cat40003&bundleCatId=cat4870072

I know everyone hates stores like these but I only look for their pants as they are pretty reasonably priced. 
I also found these from Old Navy

https://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=67530&vid=1&pid=859468&scid=859468022

I don't need real expensive pants, just slimmer ones. My question is, which one would you pick?

Thanks


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't know if "neither" is an option, but I'd say that Rugby is probably a better direction. You only have to scrape together another $30 bucks and you'll be in business. Being the man, that should be no trouble. There's probably at least that much laying on your billiard table.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

They're pre-distressed. Get a pair of these instead.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Well, I certainly don't hate these stores and I agree that you should wear whatever chinos you like. Given that there are American Eagles and Old Navy s all over, why not try them on and get whichever you like best?


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

DoghouseReilly said:


> They're pre-distressed. Get a pair of these instead.


If you are not going for Bills, these -- the linked Land's End's -- are the choice I'd go for.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

If you don't want to spend much, go to the Dockers website and look under "Sale". See if there's anything in your size in D1-fit. They had a few colors in the slim straight left for $20.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

For the price of either two, you can get a much better pair at lands end or bills khakis at Sierra trading. Those Old navy and AE pants are not reasonably priced, if that's what you are seeking for.

I'm just curious though, why ask the trad side of Ask Andy Forums for your slim pants dilemma?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

DoghouseReilly said:


> They're pre-distressed. Get a pair of these instead.


Seconded. Never get distressed clothing. Pre-washed, softened, or peached finish at the most. Distressing is a good way for clothiers to hide how bad their quality is by marking up the price. Besides, it always looks better when you are the one to break in your chinos or jeans.

Mainline Lands' End has some good options too:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

maximar said:


> For the price of either two, you can get a much better pair at lands end or bills khakis at Sierra trading. Those Old navy and AE pants are not reasonably priced, if that's what you are seeking for.
> 
> I'm just curious though, why ask the trad side of Ask Andy Forums for your slim pants dilemma?


Maybe he's slender, like me. Slim-fit doesn't necessarily mean skin-tight.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As others have opined, there are better options in the postings above, offering much better value! As Martha and the Vandella's (I think?) sang in a song of the same title, "My momma told me, you better shop around."


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Mainline Lands' End has some good options too:


Agreed; the new LE "Original Chinos" are a very solid weight and well-made. Really like them a lot. Far better than the too-thin "legacy chinos" and the disastrous "no-iron" chinos...


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Order any of the LE or LE Canvas chinos mentioned and and 25% off and free shipping with code "DISCOVER" and pin 6956.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> As others have opined, there are better options in the postings above, offering much better value! As Martha and the Vandella's (I think?) sang in a song of the same title, "My momma told me, you better shop around."


"Shop Around" was the Miracles, not Martha and the Vandellas. Motown's first #1 Hit and also Smokey's first hit. (As a Motown collector, can't let this sort of thing go.)


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

How's the fit on the new LE Chinos compared to the Legacy Lhinos? The traditional fit LC's are perfect for me; the tailored fit were way too tight. Some of the reviews on LE.com indicate the fit of the new Chinos fit noticeably larger than the Legacies. Can anyone speak to this?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

ArtVandalay said:


> How's the fit on the new LE Chinos compared to the Legacy Chinos?


I can only compare tailored Legacies to the new tailored Originals: The new chinos have a greater rise and are more roomy (and far better fabric), without being as baggy as Bill's M2 chinos.

Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Check out the D1 slim-fit by Dockers. It's reasonably priced and very trim.


----------



## the man (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who responded! I was looking at the canvas lands end slim fit chinos but I forgot to mention them in the original post. I was looking at the Dockers and I saw the D1 fit and the D0 fit that is slimmer. I am not looking for "skinny" chinos, just slim ones. Now the D0 is obviously slimmer than the D1 but the pictures on the website don't really do it justice. Does anyone have any experience with the D1, D0, or the Lands End? And which would you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I haven't tried on every pair of chinos mentioned here, but here's what I've found in terms of the slim spectrum:

*SLIM* - RL Rugby > J.Crew Urban Slim > LE Canvas Slim > J.Crew Classic Fit > LE Tailored Fit > Bill's M3 - *MEDIUM

*_The first three are actually very very close in terms of overall fit all the way down the leg, the classic fit is a nice middle ground, and the LE tailored fit & Bill's M3 are trim, but not slim by most definitions.

_In terms of quality, standouts are the RL Rugby, LE Tailored Fit (the original or casual chinos), and the Bill's M3s (which, of course, are the gold standard).

To me, the J.Crew and the LE Canvas both feel like $39 pants, but only the LE is priced accordingly.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

the man said:


> Thanks to everyone who responded! I was looking at the canvas lands end slim fit chinos but I forgot to mention them in the original post. I was looking at the Dockers and I saw the D1 fit and the D0 fit that is slimmer. I am not looking for "skinny" chinos, just slim ones. Now the D0 is obviously slimmer than the D1 but the pictures on the website don't really do it justice. Does anyone have any experience with the D1, D0, or the Lands End? And which would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, with D1s. I only get the Slim Soft model; it's somewhat like moleskin in texture and straight-leg. They're plenty trim without being ridiculous. You'd probably have to be emaciated and unathletic to wear D0, unless you're wanting to be trendy-and that would relate back to Maximar's question.


----------



## the man (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay, I see the Dockers D1 soft model and they look trimmer in the picture than the Herringbone model. If they are both Dockers' "slim fit," why does one look more slim than the other?

Thanks


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

the man said:


> Thanks to everyone who responded! I was looking at the canvas lands end slim fit chinos but I forgot to mention them in the original post. I was looking at the Dockers and I saw the D1 fit and the D0 fit that is slimmer. I am not looking for "skinny" chinos, just slim ones. Now the D0 is obviously slimmer than the D1 but the pictures on the website don't really do it justice. Does anyone have any experience with the D1, D0, or the Lands End? And which would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks


You can get the D1 chinos through Kohls.com and Amazon.com. Order a pair, if you don't like them, the return process is easy.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Don't know if this makes any difference, but Lands' End Tailored Fit and RL Rugby chinos both have a proportionately slimmer 17" leg opening. D1 Dockers and Bills M3 have an 18" opening, which is actually pretty average today.


----------



## the man (Aug 15, 2010)

I noticed that Jovan. They don't have my size in the Dockers pants anyway which is a 32 or 33W 34L.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Gotcha. Just pointed that out because it's odd to have a slim thigh but leg opening as big as any "traditional fit".


----------



## the man (Aug 15, 2010)

So do you think the Lands End Canvas would have a slimmer leg all the way through? This seems like the best option but they don't have that many khaki tones of color.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes, the canvas are slim all the way through the leg. And yes, the color palate leaves something to be desired.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Go with the main line Lands' End Tailored Fit. The Canvas are just a little too trendy and low rise. The Tailored Fit, especially in the Casual Chino, will probably be more versatile.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Tiger said:


> Agreed; the new LE "Original Chinos" are a very solid weight and well-made. Really like them a lot. Far better than the too-thin "legacy chinos" and the disastrous "no-iron" chinos...


Good to hear about the Originals but to my eye the colors are off -- not true traditional khaki or stone.

The Legacy are thin but good summer pants, or year round for CA.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The Legacy are discontinued with only a few sizes left. Unfortunately that doesn't leave us with any shorts that aren't non-iron.


----------

